# Expecting a baby!



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

We are expecting a baby in April! I am an American an my wife is a Filipino national. What are the procedures/requirement for acquiring U. S. citizenship for our newborn? Does anybody out there have experience in this? Thank you


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> We are expecting a baby in April! I am an American an my wife is a Filipino national. What are the procedures/requirement for acquiring U. S. citizenship for our newborn? Does anybody out there have experience in this? Thank you


Register him or her ,,dna test can be done by outreach....register in embassy


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats Roundhead!

You will need to report the birth to the US Embassy. Follow this link to see the requirements First-Time Report of Birth Abroad | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines

The biggest delay is obtaining the NSO Birth Certificate of the child. This can take several to 6 months.

When you go for the interview, if the Interviewing Officer has any suspicions, you will be required to do a DNA test. This involves ordering a kit from the US, and scheduling an appointment at St Luke's where the Embassy Official witnesses the samples being taken and sends off the kit to the US for testing. (This is to ensure that the integrity of the test is maintained). Once the Embassy receives the positive results the child's passport application will be processed. Hondaguy has been thru this twice (without having to do the DNA test).

I do not think that the Cebu Consular office can do this. You might want to check with them while you are waiting for your NSO birth certificate.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Congratulations Roundhead!

One of the things that you should be aware of is that the DNA exam is very expensive, over 100,000 pesos. Also, once everything has been completed your baby will be able to receive a U.S. Pension, up t age 21, from Social Security. It is around $420USD.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats Roundhead!

I am just getting going on the process now so I was just reading up on the website about everything, because they made some changes recently.

In addition to what Jon said, if you are in Bohol, you can probably take care of it in Cebu. Read the FAQ.

http://photos.state.gov/libraries/manila/1018669/mirandamf/CRBA FAQs - July 2014.pdf

10. I don’t live in Manila. Can I apply for a CRBA at the Consular Agency in Cebu?
If you live in the Cebu area, you can file the application at our Consular Agency without an appointment. Please refer to our website for a list of required documents. To file the application at the U.S. Embassy in Manila, please follow our instructions on the website.

I'm not exactly sure what that means but hopefully you would not have to travel to Manila!

Regarding DNA testing, if the baby looks anything like you, you have all your documents and a history with your wife/partner, it should not be a concern. Make sure your keep all the pre-natal exam records and hospital records.

We are acquainted with a couple that did it recently and they said it was easy. And he is a 65 year old Phil-Am, retired US Navy, with a 30 year old wife!  I don't think we will have any issues with my daughter because she looks like me, too much!


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Both my kids with my filipina wife have their US citizenship. The oldest was required to do a DNA test but the younger was not. Its entirely up to the consular official when you do your interview.

We did both interviews at the US Embassy in Manila. You will be provided a list of documents required. Make sure to provide EVERY SINGLE THING required. Before you are interviewed by the American consular officer, a Filipina US Embassy employee will go through your paperwork and if you are missing ANYTHING (like pre-natal records), they will send you away and you have to make another appointment to go back when you have the missing document(s).

When we did the DNA test for my oldest, we were provided a list of authorized DNA labs in the US and when I ordered the 2 kits from the lab (one for the American parent and one for the baby), total cost was $750. That included them sending the kits to the embassy via Fedex and return shipping via Fedex as well.

This was in 2011, so prices may be slightly higher, but shouldnt be over $1000. If quoted a higher price, I would call around to another lab.

Good luck!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> You will be provided a list of documents required. Make sure to provide EVERY SINGLE THING required. Before you are interviewed by the American consular officer, a Filipina US Embassy employee will go through your paperwork and if you are missing ANYTHING (like pre-natal records), they will send you away and you have to make another appointment to go back when you have the missing document(s).


They just changed the process a few months ago, and now you mail in copies of your required documents, then they schedule your appointment if all is well. 

Previously you made the appointment online and changing to a mail-in system seemed like a step backwards, but now I understand why. They screen your mailed in docs and contact you if anything is wrong, thus avoiding a wasted trip to Manila if everything is not in order.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> They just changed the process a few months ago, and now you mail in copies of your required documents, then they schedule your appointment if all is well.
> 
> Previously you made the appointment online and changing to a mail-in system seemed like a step backwards, but now I understand why. They screen your mailed in docs and contact you if anything is wrong, thus avoiding a wasted trip to Manila if everything is not in order.


Yeah that sounds like 2 steps forward and 1 step back, but at least you dont have to waste a trip to Manila if you dont live there. I was lucky and was living in Ortigas at the time, so no big deal, but a real pain for the guys living in the province.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> They just changed the process a few months ago, and now you mail in copies of your required documents, then they schedule your appointment if all is well.
> 
> Previously you made the appointment online and changing to a mail-in system seemed like a step backwards, but now I understand why. They screen your mailed in docs and contact you if anything is wrong, thus avoiding a wasted trip to Manila if everything is not in order.


I hope they still let some slide without dna if they look like us. I was told in subic last yr it was like 300 which is plenty....


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

It is also supposed to be voluntary but is the responsibility of the parents to prove parentage.

All they have to do is deny everything except DNA testing to make you *really want* to volunteer.

My guess is with a long established marriage or common law relationship, perhaps previous kids who were accepted as Americans, or spousal tourist visas issued in the past etc. then they would be easier to convince but if only married a short time (less than 9 months pre-birth) that they would be much more difficult to convince without DNA testing.

Wonder what the failure rate is?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> It is also supposed to be voluntary but is the responsibility of the parents to prove parentage.
> 
> All they have to do is deny everything except DNA testing to make you *really want* to volunteer.
> 
> ...


*

* There would probably be a certain reluctance on behalf of the filipina if anything was untoward about the birth.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> [/B] There would probably be a certain reluctance on behalf of the filipina if anything was untoward about the birth.


She might want to roll the dice. Refusing to take the test is the same as admitting that it will be a failure. 

What does she have to lose? At the worst she will delay the outcome by a few weeks or so and at best the kid just might be the foreigner’s child.


----------

